
Spammers Abuse GitHub by Forking Unreal Engine - Benjamin_Dobell
https://github.com/HelloKitty/PokemonGoDesktop.Unity.Game/issues/1
======
hyperion2010
As far as I can tell the issue started on July 17th with a fork made by
zishenwushi, or at least that is the first email I got.
[https://github.com/zishenwushi/UnrealTournament](https://github.com/zishenwushi/UnrealTournament)

edit: my github news feed right now
[http://i.imgur.com/7RVOjxe.png](http://i.imgur.com/7RVOjxe.png)

------
Benjamin_Dobell
Repository was pulled. Guess someone realised they'd made a terrible mistake.

EDIT: Actually, the entire Github user account has been deleted. It's unclear
at this point if this was done by the user themselves or whether Github has
banned them.

Here are some screenshots of what went down:

[http://i.imgur.com/t05rZNP.png](http://i.imgur.com/t05rZNP.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/GxgzQ9D.png](http://i.imgur.com/GxgzQ9D.png)

------
gelatocar
[https://github.com/HelloKitty](https://github.com/HelloKitty) is 404ing now,
hopefully they've been banned from github.

